# The black mugen dc5 last year



## Nic_206 (Oct 6, 2015)

Quick question what air freshner/spray was used in it as it smelt absolutely bloomin' lovley tried a few products but no joy smelt sort of fruity and fresh (like that narrows it down) any help massively appreciated guys and girls.


----------



## B1llz85 (May 8, 2014)

Hi 
I used AutoSmart air freshener Bubble Gum Blast its called. 
Hope that helps.
Cheers
Billy


----------



## Nic_206 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks mate! Appreciate that I actually bought some tropical blast but was abit disappointed when I sprayed it as you can imagine, you doing waxstock this year buddy?


----------

